# Selections



## Gulruthina (2 May 2012)

Are the local recruitment centers allowed to inform you that you were selected for a trade you've been 
merit listed for when you give them a call for an update before they had the chance to call you?

Thanks


----------



## Ayrsayle (2 May 2012)

Yes, they can inform you of your current (or updated) status before you get the official call BUT you should refrain from calling them repeatedly on the off chance thing might have changed.

Having been in your shoes less then a year ago, the temptation to call all the time really does you little in the long run - just be patient and continue on with your life as if you will never get a call. Makes for a nice surprise when it does happen.


----------



## The_Falcon (3 May 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Are the local recruitment centers allowed to inform you that you were selected for a trade you've been
> merit listed for when you give them a call for an update before they had the chance to call you?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, does it mean they will tell you, no.  There is stuff that needs to be done before calling an applicant with an offer, to ensure you get the proper info, and the CFRC receives the proper information in return.


----------



## curious george (3 May 2012)

Do they also send you a recruitment offer letter as well if you do get in?


----------



## Ayrsayle (3 May 2012)

Unsure about the letter - I received a phone call and an invitation to come in to the CFRC and finish up the paperwork (assuming I was still interested in the position). Phone and e-mail are much faster then sending you a letter, though they may still do it.

You'll have MORE then enough paperwork to worry about if you get in, having a letter of offer or not.


----------



## Gulruthina (3 May 2012)

Just got my job offer today for ACISS.   

I swear in May 9, 2012, BMQ on May 14, 2012

Btw, what do I have to do when I'm getting sworn in?


----------



## agc (3 May 2012)

Stand up and repeat after the Attesting Officer.


----------



## Gulruthina (3 May 2012)

agc said:
			
		

> Stand up and repeat after the Attesting Officer.



Thanks! Is there a lot of paperwork?


----------



## agc (3 May 2012)

We're part of the federal government.  If you have a particular kind of pen that you like to write with, I'd bring it if I were you.


----------



## The_Falcon (3 May 2012)

curious george said:
			
		

> Do they also send you a recruitment offer letter as well if you do get in?



No.  You get a phone call, generally you have a couple of days to say yes or no to the offer.  Sending out a letter is something that there is no time or money for, so what ever they tell you on the phone, make sure YOU WRITE EVERYTHING DOWN.  And if you have questions, ask them.



			
				Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Thanks! Is there a lot of paperwork?



The CF lives and breathes on paperwork.


----------



## matthew1786 (4 May 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Just got my job offer today for ACISS.
> 
> I swear in May 9, 2012, BMQ on May 14, 2012
> 
> Btw, what do I have to do when I'm getting sworn in?



Congrats!


----------



## JorgSlice (4 May 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Just got my job offer today for ACISS.
> 
> I swear in May 9, 2012, BMQ on May 14, 2012
> 
> Btw, what do I have to do when I'm getting sworn in?



Dress in professional attire if you have it. Don't go spending crazy amounts of money to buy an Armani suit.


----------



## curious george (5 May 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> No.  You get a phone call, generally you have a couple of days to say yes or no to the offer.  Sending out a letter is something that there is no time or money for, so what ever they tell you on the phone, make sure YOU WRITE EVERYTHING DOWN.  And if you have questions, ask them.
> 
> The CF lives and breathes on paperwork.



Alrighty then.  Good to know.  Thanks Hatchetman.


----------



## Scoobydude (13 May 2012)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Yes, they can inform you of your current (or updated) status before you get the official call BUT you should refrain from calling them repeatedly on the off chance thing might have changed.
> 
> Having been in your shoes less then a year ago, the temptation to call all the time really does you little in the long run - just be patient and continue on with your life as if you will never get a call. Makes for a nice surprise when it does happen.




I was informed by a Recruiter that its good to repeatedly phone, he used the analogy "the wheel that squeaks gets the oil". T'was some thing along the lines of that


----------

